# Lunenburg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police arrest 11 in drug raid; $3,000 cash, 5 vehicles seizedMatthew Bruun; TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

Eleven people were arrested Friday after a three-month investigation that also netted 248 grams of cocaine, more than $3,000 in cash and five seized vehicles. 

Local police working with the North Worcester County Drug Task Force, the Worcester office of the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration and the State Police Gang Unit arrested 10 men and one woman during the lengthy operation Friday. 

Lunenburg police issued the following account of the operation yesterday: 

Efrain Pena-Gonzalez, 24, of 35 Dunlap St., Dorchester, and Joseph G. Boyle, 42, of 425 Burrage St., were arrested about 2 p.m. Friday after police said Mr. Pena-Gonzalez delivered cocaine to undercover officers at the corner of Burrage Street and Flat Hill Road. 

At the same time, police in Fitchburg arrested Bienvenido Lopez, 37, of 81 Edward St., Fitchburg, on a warrant charging him with illegal distribution of cocaine. Mr. Lopez was arrested on Putnam Street in Fitchburg. 

Using a search warrant, police entered a third-floor apartment at 81 Edward St. and seized more than $2,000 in cash. 

Several more arrests followed around 3:50 p.m., when police took Gilberto Mendez, 31, of 171 Lunenburg St., Fitchburg, and Densis A. Pena, 32, of 22 Regis Road, Mattapan, into custody after they allegedly sold cocaine to undercover officers. A subsequent search of their vehicle yielded an additional 30 grams of cocaine and $900 in cash. 

At 7:30 p.m. Friday, police arrested Andrew J. Callalucu, 23, of 13 Page Road, Litchfield, N.H., after he allegedly delivered cocaine to an undercover officer at Centre Pizza on Massachusetts Avenue in Lunenburg. 

Soon after those arrests, police went to 32 Pine St., Lunenburg, with an arrest warrant for Jaime Beauregard, 22, of 79 Proctor Road, Townsend. 

"Officers found Beauregard in the house along with large amounts of cocaine in plain sight," according to the statement issued by Lunenburg police. "Officers obtained a search warrant for that residence and found over 100 grams of cocaine and $456 cash." 

Mr. Beauregard was arrested for distributing cocaine, trafficking cocaine, possession of cocaine with intent to distribute in a school zone, and conspiracy to violate the controlled substance act. 

Robert McNiff, 34, of 32 Pine St., was also in the house and arrested, charged with trafficking cocaine and possession of cocaine with intent to distribute in a school zone. 

Also arrested during the operation was Scott L. Indeglia, 34, of 30 South St., Townsend, on a warrant for illegal distribution of cocaine. Police also charged him with trafficking cocaine, committing a drug violation in a school zone, and conspiracy to violate the controlled substance act. 

Ezequiel Oller, 34, of Roxbury, is charged with trafficking cocaine, possession of cocaine with intent to distribute in a school zone, and conspiracy to violate the controlled substance act. 

Carol L. Jones, 37, of 32 Pine St., Lunenburg, was charged with trafficking cocaine and possession of cocaine with intent to distribute in a school zone. 

Several of the people arrested remained in police custody yesterday, being held on bail. All are to be arraigned tomorrow in Fitchburg District Court. 

The officers involved in the investigation and arrests were assisted by the New England State Police Information Network, which provided equipment, resources and intelligence, according to Lunenburg police.


----------

